# Tradito. Che fare?



## rewindmee (29 Marzo 2012)

[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono stato tradito. Fa male.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Ho 30 anni, vivo in una città del Nord e sono un analista finanziario.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono un tipo semplice,non amo il lusso nè l'ostentazione, vado a bere una birra al mio solito pub la sera con i soliti 4 amici, operai, ingegneri, chissenefrega, più una miriade di buoni conoscenti. Non ho amiche donne.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Non frequento locali alla moda.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Ho avuto un'adolescenza movimentata, droga per lo più, parecchia. La vigilia di Natale di 8 anni fa, sono uscito di strada con la macchina (ero pulito, ah l'ironia..), sono stato in coma per 2 mesi e da allora non ho più toccato niente. [/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Ho studiato, ho lavorato part time, mi sono laureato.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Cinque anni fa ho aperto una piccola società di trading, poi sono stato cocciuto e fortunato. Adesso vendo segnali ad alcuni grossi fondi di investimento, tra le altre cose.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mai avuto problemi con le donne, prima era il ragazzino tossico, poi il maturo tormentato, questo vende si sa.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono tornato a vivere con i miei, perchè papà, che non sopporto per la sua arroganza, ha avuto problemi di salute. Adesso vivo di nuovo per conto mio.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mia mamma è una bugiarda patologica, ha ereditato un'attività dal padre, in dieci anni bruciato tutto. Circa trecentomila euro di debiti, che sto pagando, di nascosto da lei e da tutti. Ho quasi finito di farlo. In realtà so che lei sa. Neanche mai un grazie. Le voglio bene, tanto. Sul serio.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mi sono dimenticato di dirvi che 3 anni fa conosco la mia attuale compagna, era la sorella di una cliente. Lei è carina, ingenua, simpatica, un po'immatura.. però è dolce e mi ama(va).. e Dio solo sa se è l'unica cosa che mi interessa.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]L'unico problema è che è vergognosamente ricca, lei e la sorella hanno ereditato dal padre e dal nonno un patrimonio imbarazzante. Lo so perchè glielo gestisco io, gratis naturalmente.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Questa storia dei soldi all'inizio mi ha disturbato, a me il denaro non piace, lo movimento, lo rispetto, ma non lo inseguo. Lei però è come me, ama le cose semplici. Ci fidanziamo.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sabato 2 Giugno mi sposo, forse.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Ah un'altra cosa, aspetta una bimba. Che abbiamo voluto.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Io ho già venduto la casa dove abito, quella dove mi devo trasferire con lei è pronta. Per il momento vivo un po' a casa sua e un po' da me, insieme si intende.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Abbiamo già mandato le partecipazioni.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Un Lunedì di questo mese, mi chiama la sorella della mia compagna.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Viene in ufficio e mi dice che sua sorella mi tradisce. Cioè non mi dice proprio così, prima dice che sono una persona meravigliosa, poi mi ringrazia per tutto quello che ho fatto per la loro famiglia. Dopo mi dice che lei ha un altro, o meglio ha avuto un altro, una volta sola, forse due, non lo sa bene. Poi mi chiede scusa e mi dice di non dire niente, mi dice che dovevo sapere.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Lei non lo avrebbe mai fatto, mi dice. Io ci credo. Nessuno merita questo. Non io.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Io non l'ho mai tradita, non sono più quel tipo di persona.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono un freddo.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono tornato a casa, l'ho guardata negli occhi e le ho chiesto se volesse ancora sposarmi. [/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mi ha risposto di si, stupido che sono ad averlo pensato. Da quel giorno non l'ho toccata, neanche un bacio. Ho ribrezzo.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mi sono inoltre dimenticato di dirvi un'altra cosa, sua sorella non solo mi ha detto che sono stato tradito, ma mi ha mostrato le prove. Mail e messaggi che ha trovato. Perchè lei ha controllato sua sorella, io mai.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Dieci giorni a guardarla negli occhi, a capire cosa fare. A chiedermi se quella bimba fosse mia, perchè non ve lo nascondo, è quello il problema. Lo so che la bimba non ha colpa.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Martedì ha confessato, spontaneamente. Credo che in realtà abbia prima visto la sorella, che le ha detto che sapevo. Sono tornato a casa mia. Prima però le ho chiesto tutti i fottuti dettagli. Che vi risparmio. [/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Ieri non ho lavorato, oggi neppure. Probabilmente non lo farò neanche domani. [/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Giura che la bimba è mia. [/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Io le ho detto che non voglio più sposarla, anche se non so se è vero. Ha detto di non dire così, che sono tutto per lei. [/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]La odio.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]La odio perchè io so già che niente sarà più come prima.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Ho 3 alternative davanti, che ho analizzato, studiato, ponderato. Voglio un'opinione da chi non sa chi sono, devo decidere però.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]La prima. La perdono, le credo e quella bimba sarà mia figlia, la vedrò crescere e non mi domanderò mai, mai e poi mai di chi è. La sposo e vivremo felici. In fin dei conti nessuna famiglia è perfetta per davvero. Un fratellino tra un paio d'anni.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]La seconda. Studio con i miei legali come trovare una soluzione per il riconoscimento della bimba. In caso fossi il padre combatterò perchè fosse a me affidata. So che è difficile, complicato. Ma ho soldi, tempo e determinazione per provarci. Certo lei ha più soldi e più tempo, ma io so essere ferocemente concentrato.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]La terza. Vendo la mia società ad una banca con la quale sono in trattativa da tempo. Cambio vita, cambio paese e ricomincio da capo. Ho un sogno, gestire una fondazione, fare qualcosa di utile. Smettere di arricchire chi già è ricco, ridistribuire le opportunità a chi non le ha. Lo so fa ridere. Ma lo desidero tanto.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Prima vi ho detto che la odio. [/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Non è tutta la verità, la amo ancora. Ma non so se posso perdonare. E per di più quella bambina sento che è mia figlia. E la amo già.[/FONT]


[FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Si può perdonare? Si può vivere così?[/FONT]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".
> Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.
> 
> 
> ...


La terza


----------



## rewindmee (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La terza


Ho letto le tue risposte nei vari thread. Dirette al cuore.
Mi sento vuoto.
Il pensiero di quella bimba mi uccide. Lei invece mi fa schifo


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> [FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".[/FONT]
> [FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


non mi sembrano le premesse per un buon matrimonio.
so per esperienza cosa vuol dire amare una figlia che non è tua, ma la mia posizione è diversa. lei era già nata e io amavo sua madre. non credo però che avrei potuto sopportare di crescere una figlia conscio della possibilità che non fosse mia. c'è una quarta possibilità. rinviare questo matrimonio dopo la nascita e la sicurezza che sia tua e poi decidere se è il caso di perdonare e sposarla. io personalmente non perdonerei ma se la figlia fosse mia non scapperei dall'altra parte del mondo. già sua madre le ha messo un'ipoteca pesante sulla testa, non aggiungerci anche la tua.
la penultima frase è commovente. ma io non credo riuscirei a perdonarla.puoi ancora, anche se non otterrai l'affidamento, crescere comunque tua figlia e avere una vita felice con una persona che ami te. poi nella vita tutto può cambiare ma con queste premese la vedo dura. dopodichè sta a te scegliere se tentare comunque la sorte perchè ami ancora la tua fidanzata.
I miei migliori auguri.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La terza


ok. ma se la figlia è la sua?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Ho letto le tue risposte nei vari thread. Dirette al cuore.
> Mi sento vuoto.
> Il pensiero di quella bimba mi uccide. Lei invece mi fa schifo


Anch'io ho una figlia, e capisco bene.

Trovo che la terza via sia l'unica percorribile per te in questo momento,
perchè è la sola che un domani ti darebbe modo di ricominciare

con te stesso
con tua figlia
forse (nella vita non si può mai sapere) con sua madre (anche se adesso ti ripugna)


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".
> Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.
> 
> 
> ...


ma lei cosa ti ha detto? ha mantenuto il rapporto con l'altro anche incinta? come si è giustificata? è davvero una situazione complicata, e posso solo provare a capire cosa puoi provare per la bimba che, peraltro, potressti comunque riconoscere, potresti provvedere a lei senza sposarti.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

situazione molto difficile caro trader

c'è poco da fare...dipende tutto dalla bimba che sta per nascere...

se tu scoprissi che non è tua, soffriresti ma almeno il disamore verso questa ragazza sarebbe definitivo forse, e quindi agiresti di conseguenza in maniera più semplice...

ma se è tua figlia, non puoi abbandonarla in nessun caso...

certo, non puoi sposarla...almeno che tu non sia convinto del suo pentimento...

in ogni caso starei molto attento a questa sorellina della tua ragazza...una stronxa pericolosa, anche in futuro...
...una persona che veramente vuole il bene in questi casi, obbliga la traditrice ad ammettere il tradimento in prima persona...non te lo viene a raccontare lei...guardati sempre le spalle da questa...

concentrati sulla figlia...se non è tua vendi tutto e vai via...se è tua rimarrà tua per sempre!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ok. ma se la figlia è la sua?


perchè facendo del bene a se stesso, seguendo il suo sogno
e rinunciando a fare del male (=vendicarsi) un figlio non lo perdi di sicuro :smile:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> situazione molto difficile caro trader
> 
> c'è poco da fare...dipende tutto dalla bimba che sta per nascere...
> 
> ...


anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa della sorella ma ho voluto rispondere solo sul centro della questione. può darsi che la sorella però abbia detto alla sua fidanzata di farlo lei e lei si sia rifiutata sperando che la sorella non arrivasse fino in fondo. se poi l'ha fatto senza avvisare la fidanzata la sorella è un'arpia e quindi hai ragione. va tenuta alla larga


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè facendo del bene a se stesso, seguendo il suo sogno
> e rinunciando a fare del male (=vendicarsi) un figlio non lo perdi di sicuro :smile:


si ma in questo modo non la vede crescere (che già di per sè è uno strazio) e la bambina vedrebbe solo un padre lontano. non scherziamo. lui ha diritto a seguire ciò che è meglio per lui. ma credo abbia più diritoo la bambina di avere un padre vicino anche se non convivente.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa della sorella ma ho voluto rispondere solo sul centro della questione. può darsi che la sorella però abbia detto alla sua fidanzata di farlo lei e lei si sia rifiutata sperando che la sorella non arrivasse fino in fondo. se poi l'ha fatto senza avvisare la fidanzata la sorella è un'arpia e quindi hai ragione. va tenuta alla larga


per me già il fatto che sputtani la sorella è un segnale pericolosissimo

ok, ha sbagliato sta tipa...ma saranno anche caxxi suoi e del suo prossimo marito...e sopratutto E' TUA SORELLA

vuoi darle una strigliata? vuoi rimproverarla? sei così legata a certi valori che non accetti una menzogna del genere??? va bene, tartassa la sorella fin quando non lo va a raccontare...

...ma tu sorella che prendi il futuro cognatino e lo distruggi così...ahhh, gli ha detto pure "non dire niente però"...

secondo me s'è passata il piacere...troia malefica


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè facendo del bene a se stesso, seguendo il suo sogno
> e rinunciando a fare del male (=vendicarsi) un figlio non lo perdi di sicuro :smile:


e poi, può rinuciare a vendicarsi anche vivendo vicino a sua figlia. e le fondazioni ci sono anche in itali. mica bisogna per forza recarsi in burundi per fare del bene.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per me già il fatto che sputtani la sorella è un segnale pericolosissimo
> 
> ok, ha sbagliato sta tipa...ma saranno anche caxxi suoi e del suo prossimo marito...e sopratutto E' TUA SORELLA
> 
> ...


non sappiamo. ma se certo è come dici tu non è una stronza, ma di più...
o magari è innamorata del cognato.e non la sto giustificando. non perderebbe nemmeno in questo caso un grammo della sua stronzaggine.


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> non sappiamo. ma se certo è come dici tu non è una stronza, ma di più...
> o magari è innamorata del cognato.e non la sto giustificando. non perderebbe nemmeno in questo caso un grammo della sua stronzaggine.


a me preoccupa il fatto che si sia schierata con lui e non con la sorella...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a me preoccupa il fatto che si sia schierata con lui e non con la sorella...


a me no. se mia sorella è una troia e voglio bene a mio cognato (e alla mia futura nipote) faccio di tutto affinchè lei glielo dica. a costo di perdere la sorella. non è perchè  è mia sorella bisogna approvare a prescindere se è una stronza. contando che c'è anche una figlia di mezzo.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a me preoccupa il fatto che si sia schierata con lui e non con la sorella...


ragazzi  purtroppo credo di essere abbondantemente il piu''maturo'' qui'dentro in questo momento,la sorella nasconde qualcosa...faccenda poco chiara...vuole tirarci fuori qualcosa.parola di Lothar..quindi...


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> a me no. se mia sorella è una troia e voglio bene a mio cognato (e alla mia futura nipote) faccio di tutto affinchè lei glielo dica. a costo di perdere la sorella. non è perchè  è mia sorella bisogna approvare a prescindere se è una stronza. contando che c'è anche una figlia di mezzo.


infatti non parlo di approvazione...ma ci sono modi e modi...

preferirei fare migliaia di telefonate, appostarmi sotto casa sua, fare di tutto pur di convincerla a confessare...ma non mi sognerei MAI di andare a spiattellare tutto al cognato...che poi cognato ancora non è...

non si fanno queste cose...io ho saputo di un mio amico fraterno che è stato tradito dalla moglie...sono stato tentato di raccontarglielo ma poi ho riflettuto (hanno un figlio) e ho realizzato che non era mio compito, anche perchè lui qualcosa sapeva e quindi erano affari suoi...


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi  purtroppo credo di essere abbondantemente il piu''maturo'' qui'dentro in questo momento,la sorella nasconde qualcosa...faccenda poco chiara...vuole tirarci fuori qualcosa.parola di Lothar..quindi...


si...o è innamorata di lui, o è invidiosa da sempre della sorella...o è semplicemente una classica arpia...


----------



## Eliade (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> La prima. La perdono, le credo e quella bimba sarà mia figlia, la vedrò crescere e non mi domanderò mai, mai e poi mai di chi è. La sposo e vivremo felici. In fin dei conti nessuna famiglia è perfetta per davvero. Un fratellino tra un paio d'anni.
> 
> 
> La seconda. Studio con i miei legali come trovare una soluzione per il riconoscimento della bimba. In caso fossi il padre combatterò perchè fosse a me affidata. So che è difficile, complicato. Ma ho soldi, tempo e determinazione per provarci. Certo lei ha più soldi e più tempo, ma io so essere ferocemente concentrato.
> ...


 Un mix tra le tre. Non sposarti, riprendi un appartamento da solo. Aspetta che nasce la bimba, fai un test di paternità (credo si possa fare anche quando non è ancora nata).
Scordati che verrà affidata a te, risparmia tempo e denaro. sarai anche ferocemente concentrato, ma nemmeno ai ricchi si affida al padre il figlio, ancor meno se neonata, solo in casi gravissimi può succedere e il tradimento tra semplici fidanzati non rientra tra questi.
Non vendere la società se ti frutta ancora denaro e apri lo stesso una fondazione.

Si può perdonare, ma forse non sei ancora pronto.


La sorella non mi convince, o è innamorata di te, oppure non ti vuole nella famiglia.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> [FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".[/FONT]
> [FONT=DejaVu Sans, sans-serif]Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...


La terza che hai detto.
Ma non lo farai.

Hiro


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti non parlo di approvazione...ma ci sono modi e modi...
> 
> preferirei fare migliaia di telefonate, appostarmi sotto casa sua, fare di tutto pur di convincerla a confessare...ma non mi sognerei MAI di andare a spiattellare tutto al cognato...che poi cognato ancora non è...
> 
> non si fanno queste cose...io ho saputo di un mio amico fraterno che è stato tradito dalla moglie...sono stato tentato di raccontarglielo ma poi ho riflettuto (hanno un figlio) e ho realizzato che non era mio compito, anche perchè lui qualcosa sapeva e quindi erano affari suoi...


ecco...qualcosa sapeva. è diverso. lo avresti fatto sposare se l'avessi saputo all'oscuro di tutto e in procinto delle nozze? magari si ma magari no. non dico senza strappi e patemi ma io lo farei. dopo averci pensato e ripensato mille volte ma lo farei.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La terza che hai detto.
> Ma non lo farai.
> 
> Hiro


ma a nessuno frega niente di questa bambina? manco nata e già (quasi) senza padre?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".
> Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.
> 
> 
> ...


La seconda

E comunque si si puo perdonare...

Di cazzate ne avrai fatte anche tu tempo addietro quando non eri nel tuo no!


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ecco...qualcosa sapeva. è diverso. *lo avresti fatto sposare se l'avessi saputo all'oscuro di tutto e in procinto delle nozze?* magari si ma magari no. non dico senza strappi e patemi ma io lo farei. dopo averci pensato e ripensato mille volte ma lo farei.


ma sto parlando di un mio amico fraterno...

...in questo caso è come se fosse stato al contrario...il mio amico fraterno andato con un'altra, e io che lo dico alla futura moglie...ma manco ammazzato, io tengo al mio amico e tutt'al più gli dico "aho, che caxxo hai fatto?"

...non mi quadra...non sputtani una sorella se non c'è qualcosa sotto...

non mi dire "l'affetto per il cognatino" perchè non ci credo che questo affetto possa superare quello per una sorella...almeno che per la sorella appunto non ci sia affetto ma antipatia, senso di rivalsa o chissà che...

lei ha sbagliato, d'accordo...ma le si sta sopra fin quando non la convinci a confessare...raccontarlo a lui, non me lo toglie nessuno dalla testa, ha sicuramente dei retroscena...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma sto parlando di un mio amico fraterno...
> 
> ...in questo caso è come se fosse stato al contrario...il mio amico fraterno andato con un'altra, e io che lo dico alla futura moglie...ma manco ammazzato, io tengo al mio amico e tutt'al più gli dico "aho, che caxxo hai fatto?"
> 
> ...


non dico di no. ma non è che puoi prendere una e obbligarla a fare qualcosa se non vuole.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La seconda
> 
> E comunque si si puo perdonare...
> 
> Di cazzate ne avrai fatte anche tu tempo addietro quando non eri nel tuo no!


Ah! c'e di mezzo una bambina e me le chiami cazzate.
scivolare su un c...o ti sembra una cazzata (e scusa il sofismo)?


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> non dico di no. ma non è che puoi prendere una e obbligarla a fare qualcosa se non vuole.


parli di obbligare la sorella ad ammettere???

vabè...se non ci riesci fai un giro e ti fai i cazzacci tuoi...

sta ostinazione...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si...o è innamorata di lui, o è invidiosa da sempre della sorella...o è semplicemente una classica arpia...


Ovvio Cheat....ma voi continuate filosofeggiare riguardo al sesso degli angeli..come sempre..ahahahhahh


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> parli di obbligare la sorella ad ammettere???
> 
> vabè...se non ci riesci fai un giro e ti fai i cazzacci tuoi...
> 
> sta ostinazione...


si.
ostinazione...parli della mia?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

*almeno*



angelo-merkel ha detto:


> non sappiamo. ma se certo è come dici tu non è una stronza, ma di più...
> o magari è innamorata del cognato.e non la sto giustificando. non perderebbe nemmeno in questo caso un grammo della sua stronzaggine.


almeno che la sorella non sappia gia che non è tua figlia


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> Ah!* c'e di mezzo una bambina e me le chiami cazzate.*
> scivolare su un c...o ti sembra una cazzata (e scusa il sofismo)?


Ho detto questo???
Non mi sembra.....

Poi mi stavo riferendo a lui perchè so le cazzate che si fanno quando entri nel mondo della droga...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> almeno che la sorella non sappia gia che non è tua figlia


appunto


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho detto questo???
> Non mi sembra.....
> 
> Poi mi stavo riferendo a lui perchè so le cazzate che si fanno quando entri nel mondo della droga...


certo. l'ho capito a che ti riferivi. quindi perchè ha fatto cazzate nel passato dovrebbe essere indulgente o perdonarne una così grave (una figlia di mezzo) adesso? non capisco


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> si.
> ostinazione...parli della mia?


no
in generale dico...posso credere che questa sorella non dormiva la notte perchè l'amato cognatino era cornutello???

la sua ostinazione nell'andarglielo a dire a tutti i costi non convince...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no
> in generale dico...posso credere che questa sorella non dormiva la notte perchè l'amato cognatino era cornutello???
> 
> la sua ostinazione nell'andarglielo a dire a tutti i costi non convince...


mi hai convinto! 
è una merda!!!


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> almeno che la sorella non sappia gia che non è tua figlia


mmmmm...vero, dettaglio non trascurabile...

ma se così fosse, da quello che racconta l'amico, lei non gliel'ha posta in questi termini...

...e c'è sempre quella frase finale che lascia enormi perplessità..."fai finta che non ti ho detto nulla..." o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

*???*

questa storia è una palla... analista di 30 nni ricco con una società che da consigli a grossi fondi...????? ma che cazzate...


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa storia è una palla... analista di 30 nni ricco con una società che da consigli a grossi fondi...????? ma che cazzate...


l'ho pensato anche io. ma comunque si possono dare risposte sensate e avere spunti.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> certo. l'ho capito a che ti riferivi. quindi perchè ha fatto cazzate nel passato dovrebbe essere indulgente o perdonarne una così grave (una figlia di mezzo) adesso? non capisco


 io non ho detto che deve perdonare ho detto che SI PUO' PERDONARE

La cosa più grave che vedo è che la figlia potrebbe non essere sua ...ma questo si potrà solo sapere in seguito...

Poi personalmente io sono una persona che riesce a perdonare tutto o per meglio dire a giustificare ogni azione come una cosa non fatta esclusivamente per farmi del male ,ma semplicemente una cosa fatta ....
Nel bene e nel male fatta ormai passata quindi vedo di guardare avanti e di scegliere la soluzione migliore ,per me naturalmente....


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io non ho detto che deve perdonare ho detto che SI PUO' PERDONARE
> 
> La cosa più grave che vedo è che la figlia potrebbe non essere sua ...ma questo si potrà solo sapere in seguito...
> 
> ...


certo che si può. ma deve essere un perdono nel profondo. difficile riuscire a capirlo. in un primo momento si può mpensare di averlo fatto e poi accorgersi che non è così. sono scelte difficili. e quando c'è di mezzo un figlio ancora di più.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma sto parlando di un mio amico fraterno...
> 
> ...in questo caso è come se fosse stato al contrario...il mio amico fraterno andato con un'altra, e io che lo dico alla futura moglie...ma manco ammazzato, io tengo al mio amico e tutt'al più gli dico "aho, che caxxo hai fatto?"
> 
> ...


Bisognerebbe sapere che rapporto hanno tra di loro le sorelle .....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".
> Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.
> 
> 
> ...


Parlagli, parlate e vedete se riuscite a trovare le vere motivazioni del suo tradimento.
Solo in questa maniera puoi decidere, anzi potete decidere.
Riguardo la figlia il discorso madonna santa è difficile e non riesco a darti momentaneamente una risposta, forse dopo.... comunque parlate e parlate anche del fatto che vuoi le prove che la figlia sia tua, a parere mio anche se "poco carino" diventa quasi d'obbligo sapere se è veramente tua figlia/o


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlagli, parlate e vedete se riuscite a trovare le vere motivazioni del suo tradimento.
> Solo in questa maniera puoi decidere, anzi potete decidere.
> Riguardo la figlia il discorso madonna santa è difficile e non riesco a darti momentaneamente una risposta, forse dopo.... comunque parlate e parlate anche del fatto che vuoi le prove che la figlia sia tua, a parere mio anche se "poco carino" diventa quasi d'obbligo sapere se è veramente tua figlia/o


ma quali motivazioni cla...futtitinne delle motivazioni...

qua conta se la storia "è stata" o se "è ancora oggi in piedi"

e sopratutto se la figlia è sua...se non è sua che caspita se la sposa a fare???

altro che poco carino...prenderla per i capelli e chidere "gioia mia, sta picciridda è mia o no???"


----------



## Eliade (29 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma quali motivazioni cla...futtitinne delle motivazioni...
> 
> 
> qua conta se la storia "è stata" o se "è ancora oggi in piedi"
> ...


:rotfl:
E lei con una dolce e sincerissima vocina gli dirà:"Certo che è tua! Perché, ne dubiti?". 
http://image.forumcommunity.it/3/0/6/0/5/1/5/1246804374.gif


----------



## Flavia (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> [FONT='DejaVu Sans', sans-serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT='DejaVu Sans', sans-serif]
> [/FONT]
> ...


credo che la risposta alle tue domande tu la conosca già sei innamorato di tua figlia (dico tua perchè voglio sperare che non si possa mentire su una cosa del genere), concentrati su di lei
per quanto riguarda il perdono verso la tua compagna, datti tempo, non fare azioni avventate sotto l'effetto delle forti emozioni che stai vivendo
in bocca al lupo:smile:


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che la risposta alle tue domande tu la conosca già sei innamorato di tua figlia (dico tua perchè voglio sperare che non si possa mentire su una cosa del genere), concentrati su di lei
> per quanto riguarda il perdono verso la tua compagna, datti tempo, non fare azioni avventate sotto l'effetto delle forti emozioni che stai vivendo
> in bocca al lupo:smile:


flavia le statistiche dicono che il 10% dei figli  non sono dei padri che li crescono. ignari. sono tanti eh?


----------



## Flavia (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> flavia le statistiche dicono che il 10% dei figli  non sono dei padri che li crescono. ignari. sono tanti eh?


i figli sono di chi li cresce con amore
il fatto che poi esistono queste situazioni limite in cui una donna mente sulla paternità di suo figlio, lo trovo un atto di una scorrettezza assoluta: in primo luogo verso il figlio, e poi verso il compagno


----------



## The Cheater (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> flavia le statistiche dicono che il 10% dei figli  non sono dei padri che li crescono. ignari. sono tanti eh?


E il 70% delle coppie vive almeno un tradimento (scoperti nel 80% dei casi)
Statistiche ufficiali

...io sostengo peró che siamo tra l'80 e il 90%


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Sono capitato per caso su questo portale.. cercando su google "tradimento,che fare?".
> Mi apro a voi perchè sono 2 giorni che vi leggo. Mi piacete.
> 
> 
> ...


una seconda chance non la si nega a nessuno. io ho sempre pensato così.

se sprecherà anche la seconda chance vorrà dire che non è una donna che va bene per te, poichè avete idee differenti riguardo al come va vissuta una relazione


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> i figli sono di chi li cresce con amore
> il fatto che poi esistono queste situazioni limite in cui una donna mente sulla paternità di suo figlio, lo trovo un atto di una scorrettezza assoluta: in primo luogo verso il figlio, e poi verso il compagno


:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> La prima. La perdono, le credo e quella bimba sarà mia figlia, la vedrò crescere e non mi domanderò mai, mai e poi mai di chi è. La sposo e vivremo felici. In fin dei conti nessuna famiglia è perfetta per davvero. Un fratellino tra un paio d'anni.


This. Non ti ha veramente tradita perché non siete ancora sposati. Lei l'ha fatto per togliersi lo sfizio in quanto da sposata non può avere e non vuole più altri. Tu sei freddo, hai detto, sarà anche lei. Matematica del matrimonio dei simili.

La matematica della famiglia è peggiore. Una sorella che controlla l'altra perché è lei che è gelosa e sa come rovinare la vita e felicità. Non solo di sua sorella, ma anche la tua.

Abbinato con la terza opzione, cambierà anche la formula della felicità, che sicuramente si farà sentire più spessa. Inseguire il proprio sogno senza buttare nel cesso quel che ti dona la serenità. Guida la fortuna in modo che si aggiusti per la via che vi rende felice. Non sono i soldi, non sono le case, ma è la famiglia, l'affetto e il rispetto, in una parola: amore.


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> i figli sono di chi li cresce con amore
> il fatto che poi esistono queste situazioni limite in cui una donna mente sulla paternità di suo figlio, lo trovo un atto di una scorrettezza assoluta: in primo luogo verso il figlio, e poi verso il compagno


guarda nessuno qui può più di me capire quello che stai dicendo. mia figlia che ora ha più di 15 anni aveva 5 mesi quando ho conosciuto sua madre e il padre naturale non è mai esistito. l'ho cresciuta, sono suo padre e l'ho adottata. ma l'ho scelto io. nessuno me l'ha imposto e a me è venuto quasi spontaneo. in questo caso se lui non fosse venuto a conoscenza del tradimento e la bambina non fosse sua lui sarebbe nella posizione totalmente contraria (e come dici tu la scorrettezza in primo luogo verso la bambina). non sarebbe nella posizione di poter scegliere. se lui è così forte da superare il tradimento e scoprire che questa bambina non è sua figlia e amare sia lei che sua madre, ricambiato, ben venga. ma sceglie. se fossi io il protagonista di questa storia e a pochi mesi dalle nozze scoprissi una cosa del genere mi dispiacerebbe immensamente per questa povera bambina, ma mai e poi mai mi "accollerei" un figlio in una situazione di inganno e scorrettezza di questo tipo da parte di sua madre. mi accollerei la mia sofferenza e ad ognuno le proprie responsabilità. a lei quella di una figlia e a me quella di andare avanti con la mia vita. ma non scherziamo proprio.


----------



## Flavia (29 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> guarda nessuno qui può più di me capire quello che stai dicendo. mia figlia che ora ha più di 15 anni aveva 5 mesi quando ho conosciuto sua madre e il padre naturale non è mai esistito. l'ho cresciuta, sono suo padre e l'ho adottata. ma l'ho scelto io. nessuno me l'ha imposto e a me è venuto quasi spontaneo. in questo caso se lui non fosse venuto a conoscenza del tradimento e la bambina non fosse sua lui sarebbe nella posizione totalmente contraria (e come dici tu la scorrettezza in primo luogo verso la bambina). non sarebbe nella posizione di poter scegliere. se lui è così forte da superare il tradimento e scoprire che questa bambina non è sua figlia e amare sia lei che sua madre, ricambiato, ben venga. ma sceglie. se fossi io il protagonista di questa storia e a pochi mesi dalle nozze scoprissi una cosa del genere mi dispiacerebbe immensamente per questa povera bambina, ma mai e poi mai mi "accollerei" un figlio in una situazione di inganno e scorrettezza di questo tipo da parte di sua madre. mi accollerei la mia sofferenza e ad ognuno le proprie responsabilità. a lei quella di una figlia e a me quella di andare avanti con la mia vita. ma non scherziamo proprio.


Angelo tua figlia  l'hai partorita dal cuore, è una ragazza molto fortunata:smile:
Trader sente di provare ancora amore per la sua fidanzata, ora è troppo presto per lui prendere delle decisioni, qualsiasi esse siano
penso che si possa essere dei bravi genitori anche se separati


----------



## angelo-merkel (29 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Angelo tua figlia  l'hai partorita dal cuore, è una ragazza molto fortunata:smile:
> Trader sente di provare ancora amore per la sua fidanzata, ora è troppo presto per lui prendere delle decisioni, qualsiasi esse siano
> penso che si possa essere dei bravi genitori anche se separati


infatti. gli ho detto di rimandare il matrimonio e pensarci dopo che sua figlia (perchè alla fine spero che lo sia) sia nata e con almeno questa certezza decidere che fare.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> This. Non ti ha veramente tradita perché non siete ancora sposati. Lei l'ha fatto per togliersi lo sfizio in quanto da sposata non può avere e non vuole più altri. Tu sei freddo, hai detto, sarà anche lei. Matematica del matrimonio dei simili.
> 
> La matematica della famiglia è peggiore. Una sorella che controlla l'altra perché è lei che è gelosa e sa come rovinare la vita e felicità. Non solo di sua sorella, ma anche la tua.
> 
> Abbinato con la terza opzione, cambierà anche la formula della felicità, che sicuramente si farà sentire più spessa. Inseguire il proprio sogno senza buttare nel cesso quel che ti dona la serenità. Guida la fortuna in modo che si aggiusti per la via che vi rende felice. Non sono i soldi, non sono le case, ma è la famiglia, l'affetto e il rispetto, in una parola: amore.



bellissimo questo post:smile


----------



## rewindmee (29 Marzo 2012)

Ringrazio chi si è dato pena di rispondermi.

Ho parlato con lei anche questa sera. E'disperata, mi sembra. Io faccio fatica a guardarla in faccia però.
So chi è lui, lo conosco superficialmente. Ho voglia di fargli male, a suo tempo probabilmente. Non è una priorità.
Non mi sono confidato ancora con nessuno tuttavia, non so cosa dire. 
Mia mamma la adora ovviamente.

La bambina è mia figlia. I tempi della storia, chiamiamola così, non combaciano. Almeno da quello che so. Dite che mentirebbe anche su questo? E'una madre..

Non ho più sentito sua sorella, mi ha cercato un paio di volte, ma ho ignorato. Si vorrà giustificare. Escludo non mi voglia in famiglia, non c'è nessun altro che si prende cura di loro, oltre a me. La loro situazione famigliare, al netto della ricchezza, è tremenda. Lei è più grande di noi, di diversi anni. Escludo un suo interesse nei miei confronti. Probabilmente non ne sarei sorpreso, ma lo escludo; e comunque io non ho mai incoraggiato nessun comportamento in tal senso. Ma anche se fosse, non è innamorata di me. 

Per chi chiedeva, la storia con l'altro è terminata da tempo. Però siamo sempre nel solito discorso, è la sua parola, che a questo punto non riesco a soppesare. 
A chi chiedeva no, non sono perfetto nè un santo. Non sono neanche un bigotto.
Quello che mi spaventa è stare con una persona che mi ha mentito, più che altro temo che possa rifarlo.

E' la bambina il problema, ed è tremendo parlarne in questo modo.


----------



## Flavia (29 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi si è dato pena di rispondermi.
> 
> Ho parlato con lei anche questa sera. E'disperata, mi sembra. Io faccio fatica a guardarla in faccia però.
> So chi è lui, lo conosco superficialmente. Ho voglia di fargli male, a suo tempo probabilmente. Non è una priorità.
> ...


sul neretto: l'errore è pensare alla bambina come un problema, perchè  questa creatura è una opportunità, a prescindere che tu decida o meno di rimanere con la madre


----------



## rewindmee (29 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> This. Non ti ha veramente tradita perché non siete ancora sposati. Lei l'ha fatto per togliersi lo sfizio in quanto da sposata non può avere e non vuole più altri. Tu sei freddo, hai detto, sarà anche lei. Matematica del matrimonio dei simili.
> 
> La matematica della famiglia è peggiore. Una sorella che controlla l'altra perché è lei che è gelosa e sa come rovinare la vita e felicità. Non solo di sua sorella, ma anche la tua.
> 
> Abbinato con la terza opzione, cambierà anche la formula della felicità, che sicuramente si farà sentire più spessa. Inseguire il proprio sogno senza buttare nel cesso quel che ti dona la serenità. Guida la fortuna in modo che si aggiusti per la via che vi rende felice. Non sono i soldi, non sono le case, ma è la famiglia, l'affetto e il rispetto, in una parola: amore.


Ti ringrazio, davvero.
Credimi non sono i soldi che mi hanno mai reso felice. So vivere con poco, perchè così mi sono abituato. Più correttamente per molto tempo non ho avuto niente. Adesso mi sembrava di avere tutto, magari è il giusto paradosso.
Mi ritengo vittima comunque, non colpevole. E gradirei tanto sapere da lei il perchè.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

Sei molto duro credo con te stesso e con gli altri perchè?


----------



## rewindmee (29 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sul neretto: l'errore è pensare alla bambina come un problema, perchè  questa creatura è una opportunità, a prescindere che tu decida o meno di rimanere con la madre


Flavia, è stata voluta con una tale voglia..
Credimi sarò un padre felice ed orgoglioso. Il problema è inteso in questo senso: se non ci fosse Francesca (la chiameremo così) forse avrei già deciso. O forse voglio solo crederci.
Ho questo tarlo, che magari non so tutta la verità. Ma non ho nessuno a cui chiedere se non alla mia fidanzata, se ancora così posso chiamarla.
Mi chiedo come si fa a capire se credere o no


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, davvero.
> Credimi non sono i soldi che mi hanno mai reso felice. So vivere con poco, perchè così mi sono abituato. Più correttamente per molto tempo non ho avuto niente. Adesso mi sembrava di avere tutto, magari è il giusto paradosso.
> Mi ritengo vittima comunque, non colpevole. *E gradirei tanto sapere da lei il perchè*.


Non insistere. La vita è lunga e quando avrai 70 o 80 anni gliela puoi chiedere senza che si senta in imbarazzo


----------



## lunaiena (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Flavia, è stata voluta con una tale voglia..
> Credimi sarò un padre felice ed orgoglioso. Il problema è inteso in questo senso: se non ci fosse Francesca (la chiameremo così) forse avrei già deciso. O forse voglio solo crederci.
> Ho questo tarlo, che magari non so tutta la verità. Ma non ho nessuno a cui chiedere se non alla mia fidanzata, se ancora così posso chiamarla.
> Mi chiedo come si fa a capire se credere o no


io per capire in genere dó una seconda possibilità ma se anche quella fallisce sei fuori.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei molto duro credo con te stesso e con gli altri perchè?


In questo momento mi sforzo di essere lucido, più che duro.
Spiace se do questa impressione


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non insistere. La vita è lunga e quando avrai 70 o 80 anni gliela puoi chiedere senza che si senta in imbarazzo


Non gliel'ho chiesto, se può servire.
Non so neanche se ho davvero voglia di sentire. 
Colgo l'occasione per specificare che non ho mai colto segnali di insofferenza, da nessun punto di vista.
Mi è sempre sembrata felice


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Non gliel'ho chiesto, se può servire.
> Non so neanche se ho davvero voglia di sentire.
> Colgo l'occasione per specificare che non ho mai colto segnali di insofferenza, da nessun punto di vista.
> *Mi è sempre sembrata felice*


La felicità altrui è la felicità propria, coltivala, e non avrai mai da rimpiangere nulla :up:


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La felicità altrui è la felicità propria, coltivala, e non avrai mai da rimpiangere nulla :up:


pensiero molto nobile, purtroppo nella realtà non accade sempre esattamente così


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma quali motivazioni cla...futtitinne delle motivazioni...
> 
> qua conta se la storia "è stata" o se "è ancora oggi in piedi"
> 
> ...


The sei siciliano come me no? sai bene anche tu che io come te direi mavafanculu tu e tutta a to siettima generazione! e siddu a picciridda è mia ma pigghù se ci riesco! e kiossà ti puozzu fari mali kiossà tinni fazzu! 

Ma oltre il calore della regione di appartenenza c'è altro no?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2012)

Buongiorno, e grazie.

Ho sorprendentemente dormito bene e mi sono svegliato discretamente sereno.
Rispondendo a chi chiedeva.. Questa sua storia parallela è chiusa. Lei ha detto così, è chiusa da tempo. Parlandone l'arco temporale si sposta di qualche mese rispetto a quello che credevo, in pratica estate scorsa. Due incontri di cui diciamo uno solo completo (mi fa un po'schifo scrivere queste cose). Lei è entrata nel quarto mese. 
Il fatto è che sono stato coglione, quando la sorella mi ha fatto vedere i messaggi, non mi sono tenuto nè copie nè niente (maledetto orgoglio) e sinceramente la data non è stata una cosa che ho guardato, sempre se ci fosse. Potrei recuperarli, ma questo richiederebbe che contattassi sua sorella. I messaggi comunque riferivano di una amicizia affettuosa e particolare, facevano intendere ma non erano espliciti.
Lei ha confessato perchè aveva capito che io sapevo, ha pensato le avessi guardato il cellulare e il profilo di Facebook. Si era fatta tutta un'idea che fossi in grado di recuperare le password.
Penso ignori che sia stata sua sorella ad avvisarmi.
Per il resto solita routine. 
Dovrei decidere se crederle e in questo caso comunque devo trovare il modo di aver la certezza che la bimba sia come credo mia. E qui chiedo aiuto a voi, ho fatto delle ricerche ma non ho capito se si può fare un qualcosa prima che nasca. Inoltre vorrei se possibile mantenere la cosa il più possibile riservata (mi vergogno purtroppo).
In questo momento sarei orientato a risolvere per primo questo problema, per poi eventualmente, mettermi a riflettere se lei merita una seconda possibilità. 
E poi c'è il matrimonio. Se dovessi decidere oggi, preferirei per il momento rinviare per lo meno all'anno prossimo.
Come si fa però? Cosa dico?
Su questo lei è abbastanza risoluta, vuole sposarsi. Il 2 Giugno. Poi potremmo risolvere con calma, così dice. 

Vi posso confidare una cosa? Se venite a sapere di un tradimento che riguarda qualcuno a voi vicino, non diteglielo. Non lo farete stare meglio. Io maledico il momento in cui sua sorella mi ha parlato.


----------



## elena_ (30 Marzo 2012)

sua sorella ha sbagliato a parlare con te
doveva parlare semmai con lei

ma al di là di questo

una volta mi è capitato di ricevere una partecipazione di matrimonio
e a regalo già fatto e conferme di partecipazione già comunicate
a solo pochi giorni dalla data stabilita
mi comunicano che il matrimonio è stato rinviato a data da destinarsi
così fu 
si sposarono l'anno successivo e non ho mai saputo il perché di quel rinvio

sono cose che possono capitare e tu non devi dare una giustificazione con gli invitati

puoi valutare solo tu la gravità della situazione e se ci siano le premesse per sposarsi 
in base a ciò che provi e a ciò che lei ti sta dimostrando
ad ogni modo
la tua bimba puoi amarla anche se per adesso non vi sposate
potete sempre andare a convivere
nel frattempo risolvere le cose con calma
e mettere le premesse per un'unione più solida e per il matrimonio
garantendo i diritti che spettano a te e alla tua futura famiglia


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sua sorella ha sbagliato a parlare con te
> doveva parlare semmai con lei
> 
> ma al di là di questo
> ...


I diritti della bambina non sono in discussione comunque. 
La cosa che mi fa diventare pazzo è che tutta questa lucida pianificazione secondo lo schema:

- vendi casa tua
- vendo casa mia
- compriamo casa insieme
- ci sposiamo
- facciamo un figlio

è partita da lei. Io ben d'accordo sia chiaro eh. Diciamo che l'unico imprevisto è stata la bimba prima del matrimonio.
Voluto comunque. Lei ha sempre avuto questa idea di costruire una famiglia solida, che lei non ha potuto avere. Io tutto sommato ho sempre pensato la stessa cosa.
Poi se ne esce con questa brillante idea del tradimento. Di cui per il momento ignoro i motivi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> I diritti della bambina non sono in discussione comunque.
> La cosa che mi fa diventare pazzo è che tutta questa lucida pianificazione secondo lo schema:
> 
> - vendi casa tua
> ...



I veri motivi del tradimento li ignorerai sempre

Stamattina ti ho riletto con calma e mi sento di dirti questo: non sposarti.
Sarà un dramma per tutti interrompere bruscamente i preparativi e quant'altro,sarà un dramma.

Te lo dice una che si è sposata sotto il peso di eventi tragici, e che avrebbe fatto meglio a non farlo


----------



## elena_ (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> *I diritti della bambina non sono in discussione comunque.*
> La cosa che mi fa diventare pazzo è che tutta questa lucida pianificazione secondo lo schema:
> 
> - vendi casa tua
> ...


ciò che ho evidenziato in grassetto è la cosa più importante
premesso questo
valuta anche il marasma in cui ti trovi adesso
sei sull'onda di emozioni negative
e vedi negativo intorno a te
inoltre lei è incinta

a mio avviso dovete prendervi cura ciascuno di voi stessi e l'uno dell'altro vicendevolmente perché in questo momento entrambi ne avete bisogno
entrambi adesso siete fragili
dovete comunicare, parlare, discutere, capirvi, chiarirvi
concentrarvi su voi stessi
per fondare quelle giuste premesse


----------



## elena_ (30 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> a mio avviso dovete prendervi cura ciascuno di voi stessi e l'uno dell'altro vicendevolmente perché in questo momento entrambi ne avete bisogno
> entrambi adesso siete fragili
> dovete comunicare, parlare, discutere, capirvi, chiarirvi
> concentrarvi su voi stessi
> per fondare quelle giuste premesse


aggiungo che l'organizzazione dell'evento matrimonio non vi permetterebbe di fare tutto ciò
potrete sposarvi anche in seguito


----------



## rewindmee (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I veri motivi del tradimento li ignorerai sempre
> 
> Stamattina ti ho riletto con calma e mi sento di dirti questo: non sposarti.
> Sarà un dramma per tutti interrompere bruscamente i preparativi e quant'altro,sarà un dramma.
> ...


Apprezzo, come al solito. Non ci giri intorno.
Sarà dura prendere una decisione.
Tanto per sapere.. intendi non sposarmi ORA? o non sposarmi con LEI?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Apprezzo, come al solito. Non ci giri intorno.
> Sarà dura prendere una decisione.
> Tanto per sapere.. intendi non sposarmi ORA? o non sposarmi con LEI?



non sposarti ORA
perchè sposarsi significa prendersi carico di,
e non solo materialmente

perchè è una decisione da prendere al netto di emozioni così forti come quelle che ti scuotono in questo momento


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e grazie.
> 
> Ho sorprendentemente dormito bene e mi sono svegliato discretamente sereno.
> Rispondendo a chi chiedeva.. Questa sua storia parallela è chiusa. Lei ha detto così, è chiusa da tempo. Parlandone l'arco temporale si sposta di qualche mese rispetto a quello che credevo, in pratica estate scorsa. Due incontri di cui diciamo uno solo completo (mi fa un po'schifo scrivere queste cose). Lei è entrata nel quarto mese.
> ...


Ciao. Io se fossi in te rinvierei il matrimonio, non ci sono le premesse adesso e chi se ne frega di chi pensa cosa, il matrimonio è una cosa seria e che soprattutto riguarda solo voi due, solo la festa è per gli invitati: non mi pare proprio che tu abbia la convinzione necessaria adesso. Nel frattempo avrai modo di capire se puoi e vuoi perdonarla, se è lei la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco.... di errori ne hai fatti anche tu nella vita, eri più giovane ma... gli errori si fanno a qualunque età. 
Per quanto riguarda la bambina... difficilissimo dare un parere...  da un punto di vista emotivo, la senti già tua figlia e per me questo significa che è tua figlia. E lei dice che è tua figlia, e cavoli, quella è una balla grossa da dire se non fosse vero. Ma... se per te è importante saperlo e non ti senti di poterle credere ... è comprensibile, e all'atto pratico, per tutta una serie di evenienze, sarebbe importante avere la certezza.   
Attento però: sarebbe bellissimo se questa certezza tu la potessi avere senza esami clinici, ovvero potendoti fidare solo di quello che ti dice la madre... come ha fatto mio marito. 
Mi ha colpito quello che hai detto a proposito di tua madre e immagino che tu abbia bisogno di toccare con mano la verità...  Non sei in una situazione semplice, ma hai un po' di tempo prima che la bimba nasca... la tua compagna ha commesso un errore grande, ti ha fatto del male ma adesso avete una cosa grande che vi aspetta... prenditi una settimana, la fidanzata e cercate di tirare fuori tutto, quello che l'ha portata a tradirti, quello che l'ha portata e troncare con l'altro per restare con te. Perchè lei ... anche se quello che ha fatto ti ha ferito ed è stato sleale ... ha scelto te alla fine, e questo non è poco. E lascia fuori la cognata dalla tua vita, è una brutta cognata ed una sorella orribile. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Papero offline (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I veri motivi del tradimento li ignorerai sempre
> 
> Stamattina ti ho riletto con calma e mi sento di dirti questo: non sposarti.
> Sarà un dramma per tutti interrompere bruscamente i preparativi e quant'altro,sarà un dramma.
> ...


Quoto la Matra e aggiungo che sei veramente una bella persona. Ti stai comportando come un signore e spero proprio che tu possa risolvere nel migliore dei modi. Per quanto riguarda la paternità io fossi in te lascerei da parte l'orgoglio e mi farei dare dalla sorella tutta la documentazione che prova il tradimento. Dopodichè, se le date del tradimento non coincidono col concepimento ti prendi un anno sabbatico e decidi cosa fare, altrimenti chiedi alla tua ragazza di sottoporsi al test del DNA.

papero


----------



## The Cheater (30 Marzo 2012)

Papero offline ha detto:


> Quoto la Matra e aggiungo che sei veramente una bella persona. Ti stai comportando come un signore e spero proprio che tu possa risolvere nel migliore dei modi. Per quanto riguarda la paternità io fossi in te lascerei da parte l'orgoglio e mi farei dare dalla sorella tutta la documentazione che prova il tradimento. Dopodichè, se le date del tradimento non coincidono col concepimento ti prendi un anno sabbatico e decidi cosa fare, altrimenti chiedi alla tua ragazza di sottoporsi al test del DNA.
> 
> papero


sono d'accordo

un tradimento lo si può gestire in mille modi...ma sposare una donna che ha in grembo un figlio non mio...naaaaa 

tra l'altro è un'opportunità:
ritengo che sapere con certezza che non è tuo figlio ti porterebbe serenamente a rinunciare in maniera definitiva a questo matrimonio...di contro avere la conferme che invece è TUO potrebbe farti affrontare con ulteriore maturità la vicenda...


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2012)

ciao Trader, mi permetto di farti i complimenti perchè sei uscito dalla droga, cosa non da tutti
probabilmente ti sembrava la prova più difficile della tua vita, ed ora ti è capitato questo
ti dico solo di volerti bene come allora, il che ha significato molto per tutte le persone che avevi vicino; così come allora, oggi puoi trovare ancora la strada giusta


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I veri motivi del tradimento li ignorerai sempre
> 
> Stamattina ti ho riletto con calma e mi sento di dirti questo: non sposarti.
> Sarà un dramma per tutti interrompere bruscamente i preparativi e quant'altro,sarà un dramma.
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:
Allora io sono d'accordo con te sulla scelta della terza opzione.

Ma c'è una creatura in arrivo.

E c'è un altro elemento l'odio ( dei odio risentimento, rancore qui e là che questo qui ha in corpo).

Io direi 
Riparleremo del matrimonio a bocce ferme e animi scialli.

Che lei viva in santa pacetissima la sua gravidanza.
Lui faccia le sue cose a prescindere da lei.

Quando nasce la figlia si riparla di cosa fare.

In ogni caso convivete un paio d'anni e poi con calma vi sposate.

Insomma cazzo io sono il prete?
Mi dite siamo venuti qui pienamente consapevoli in questa situazione?
Vi darei subito l'annullamento in mano casomai servisse...

Dato che puoi scegliere con calma...

Scemo...
Aspetta di vederla quando nasce tua figlia no?

Pensa che la mia è una punizione divina eh?
Cosa non vidi quando la vidi...

Hai capito teston?
Vidi MIA MADRE...

Ma porc...porc...porc...
E io che pensavo con il matrimonio di defenestrare per sempre mia madre dalla mia vita...

E porc...porc...porc...
Oltre a essere la fotocopia di mia madre...
Ha la sua stessa personalità...
Ma porc...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ciò che ho evidenziato in grassetto è la cosa più importante
> premesso questo
> valuta anche il marasma in cui ti trovi adesso
> sei sull'onda di emozioni negative
> ...


No scusami..
Io al suo posto...
Ehm...
Non comunico un cazzo...

Ti dico solo una cosa...
Lasciami in pace finchè non mi passa la rabbia che ho in corpo...

Tu insisti invece a voler essere tu con il dialogo a farmi passare la rabbia?

Donna...
Si metterebbe molto male per te e non sto scherzando...

Un uomo ha bisogno di stare con sè stesso per schiarirsi le idee...
Parlare con lei non fa altro che aumentare la confusione che ha in testa...

E che diamine...
Siamo uomini o cosa? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Ciò ma scusate la mia ignoranza...

Parlo ai padri...

Ma casso quando avete visto i vostri figli per la prima volta non vedevate dai tratti somatici che erano vostri?
Solo a me hanno detto certe cose?
Casso era uguale a me quando sono nato...
Solo testolina più piccola...io avevo teston.
( Ma ero maschio no?)

Poi ok...casso...
Salta fuori sta roba tutta pelosa, capelli in faccia...e mi dico ma diosanto...è na scimmia...
Ma come la ebbi finalmente in braccio...mi sentivo come Adamo...e pensavo..Oh Signore questa si che è carne della mia carne...

Ovvio mia moglie era un po' delusa dal fatto che nulla dell'aspetto di mia figlia ricordasse lei...

Poi un giorno ho trovato una vecchia foto di mia cugina...
L'ho mostrata a mia moglie.
Lei disse...ma che bene che starebbe con i capelli così...e fece tagliare i capelli a quel modo...
Feci una foto in bianco e nero...

Identiche...
Ora mia cugina ha 55 anni...ed è una donna stile moglie di Lothar...
E ho fatto un bel sospiro...ah...che avvenire glorioso...


----------



## Leda (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]
> Ora mia cugina ha 55 anni...ed è una donna stile moglie di Lothar...
> E ho fatto un bel sospiro...ah...*che avvenire glorioso*...


Sìsì, chi non vorrebbe un avvenire così :sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## bubu (30 Marzo 2012)

Ciao trader, ti sono vicina, la tua è una situazione davvero complessa. Sento di dirti che sposarti in questo momento non credo sia opportuno...prendi tempo...dici che la ami ancora anche se hai sensazione di disprezzo. Credo sia fisiologico perchè hai tutte le ragioni ad essere arrabbiato e sconvolto specie perchè c'è una bimba di mezzo.
Dici che questa bimba la senti tua...che la ami già.
Non posso avere la fortuna di avere dei figli e li desidero con tutta me stessa...
Se ci pensi il tuo cuore spera che la bimba sia la tua...e probabilmente lo è geneticamente ma lo è certamente nel tuo cuore...
Prendi tempo! Devi metabolizzare la cosa prima di decidere per il futuro con lei! Un grosso abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I veri motivi del tradimento li ignorerai sempre
> 
> Stamattina ti ho riletto con calma e mi sento di dirti questo: non sposarti.
> Sarà un dramma per tutti interrompere bruscamente i preparativi e quant'altro,sarà un dramma.
> ...


Dissento.

Anche se devo dire che ritengo il mio caso un'eccezione, ma ciò non toglie che farò parte di una sia pur minima percentuale, e quindi potrebbe anche rientrarci chi ha aperto il thread.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Sìsì, chi non vorrebbe un avvenire così :sonar::sonar::sonar:


Ma non fraintendere...
La moglie di Lothar è davvero bellissima...
E per dirla alla Matraini è sexy da morire...


----------



## Leda (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non fraintendere...
> La moglie di Lothar è davvero bellissima...
> E per dirla alla Matraini è sexy da morire...


Ma guarda che non ne dubito affatto, anzi!
Io mi riferivo al fatto che è anche ultracornuta e passa il suo tempo a marcare stretto il marito, e io questo - scusa tanto - non lo considero un avvenire luminoso ma neanche un po'.

In definitiva, se vuoi augurare il meglio a tua figlia, spera che diventerà davvero bellissima, sexy e realizzata e lascia perdere certi paragoni


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non ne dubito affatto, anzi!
> Io mi riferivo al fatto che è anche ultracornuta e passa il suo tempo a marcare stretto il marito, e io questo - scusa tanto - non lo considero un avvenire luminoso ma neanche un po'.
> 
> In definitiva, se vuoi augurare il meglio a tua figlia, spera che diventerà davvero bellissima, sexy e realizzata e lascia perdere certi paragoni


Si ok...ho capito...dei su...lo sai che sono un po' pasticcione eh?
Uffi dei...
Ok mia cugina di 55 anni assomiglia molto nel fisichino alla moglie di Lothar.
Ok? Dei su...

Ma capiscimi eh?
Non sei forse tu una regina? Eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dissento.
> 
> Anche se devo dire che ritengo il mio caso un'eccezione, ma ciò non toglie che farò parte di una sia pur minima percentuale, e quindi potrebbe anche rientrarci chi ha aperto il thread.



Tua moglie ti ha detto quello che ha voluto dirti, ricordalo....e non saprai mai se è davvero tutto.


----------



## Leda (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capiscimi eh?
> Non sei forse tu una regina? Eh?


Porta i miei regali omaggi a tua figlia


----------



## Eliade (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Escludo non mi voglia in famiglia, non c'è nessun altro che si prende cura di loro, oltre a me. La loro situazione famigliare, al netto della ricchezza, è tremenda.


Una cosa è amministrare, un'altra e far parte dell'asse ereditario...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> pensiero molto nobile, purtroppo nella realtà non accade sempre esattamente così


Non accade, se la gioia di vedere gli altri felici non è sincera. Ad esempio quando subentra l'invidia. Quando si riesce a lasciare la felicità agli altri, la propria accosta e a volte invade anche i nostri cuori.


----------



## Eliade (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Dovrei decidere se crederle e in questo caso comunque devo trovare il modo di aver la certezza che la bimba sia come credo mia. E qui chiedo aiuto a voi, ho fatto delle ricerche ma non ho capito se si può fare un qualcosa prima che nasca. Inoltre vorrei se possibile mantenere la cosa il più possibile riservata (mi vergogno purtroppo).


http://www.laboratoriogenoma.it/indagini_paternita_quando.asp
Riporto i punti salienti: Con l'analisi del DNA, il test di paternità può essere effettuato anche prima della nascita del bambino, con due distinte procedure: una può essere effettuata attorno alla 10-13 settimana di gestazione, l'altra si effettua generalmente dalla 15 alla 24 settimana di gestazione.


----------



## tesla (30 Marzo 2012)

ho aspettato un po' a risponderti perchè sull'onda delle emozioni a volte scrivo cose dure, ma in questo caso volevo mettere delle "pattine" nei piedi e andare con cautela.
mi piace molto il tuo stile e modo di fare, sembri sicuro e coraggioso, diciamo che nel tuo scritto c'è una consapevolezza guerriera.
il guerriero cade eh, cade un sacco di volte, ma si rialza con uno stile inconfondibile; ci sono un sacco di persone che vestono i panni del guerriero e vanno in giro goffamente, come asini paludati, credendo di essere forti ma del guerriero non hanno la stoffa...
invece tu si, quindi puoi permetterti una cosa: prenderti i tuoi tempi e i tuoi spazi.
un figlio è una gran cosa, ma deve essere il TUO e su questo punto non transigerei, prima chiarisci questo aspetto e meglio è per te e per lui (bambino/a).
poi deciderai se questa donna che ami merita di essere ascoltata e capita, eventualmente perdonata, oppure se è il caso di darle un gran calcio in culo  (ho levato le pattine)


----------



## Duchessa (30 Marzo 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Un parere in più, se può servire, anche se è più o meno quello che ti hanno detto altri qui sopra.
> 
> Non è certo un buon inizio. Sei emotivamente troppo coinvolto per una serie di fatti molto pesanti; non sei proprio "freddo" ora, da come ti descrivi.. Si dice che quando si deve ingoiare un elefante l'unico modo è mangiare una fetta alla volta. Allora, non farei grandi passi importanti (v. matrimonio) in questo stato, ma solo piccoli passi, quelli necessari nell'immediato: occuparti di tua figlia, prendere le distanze dalla tua donna per calmarti e chiarirti, pensare a sviluppare i tuoi sogni personali. E poi vedrai, a mano a mano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non accade, se la gioia di vedere gli altri felici non è sincera. Ad esempio quando subentra l'invidia. Quando si riesce a lasciare la felicità agli altri, la propria accosta e a volte invade anche i nostri cuori.


ti ripeto il pensiero è molto nobile, ma non so se è applicabile sempre
se la felicità di uno di basa sul dolore e l'infelicità dell'altro, credo che il percorso personale, per arrivare a quella gioia di cui tu parli, è molto lungo e tortuoso
pensiero meschino il mio? forse, ma umano


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ho aspettato un po' a risponderti perchè sull'onda delle emozioni a volte scrivo cose dure, ma in questo caso volevo mettere delle "pattine" nei piedi e andare con cautela.
> mi piace molto il tuo stile e modo di fare, sembri sicuro e coraggioso, diciamo che nel tuo scritto c'è una consapevolezza guerriera.
> il guerriero cade eh, cade un sacco di volte, ma si rialza con uno stile inconfondibile; ci sono un sacco di persone che vestono i panni del guerriero e vanno in giro goffamente, come asini paludati, credendo di essere forti ma del guerriero non hanno la stoffa...
> invece tu si, quindi puoi permetterti una cosa: prenderti i tuoi tempi e i tuoi spazi.
> ...


io metto la cera per farti usare le pattine.
Quoto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti ripeto il pensiero è molto nobile, ma non so se è applicabile sempre
> *se la felicità di uno di basa sul dolore e l'infelicità dell'altro*, credo che il percorso personale, per arrivare a quella gioia di cui tu parli, è molto lungo e tortuoso
> pensiero meschino il mio? forse, ma umano


Allora non è felicità. La felicità è il sentimento più nobile che ci sia. Non si può provare felicità a spese della felicità mancata. La propria felicità si nutre dalla felicità di altri e se dall'altra parte manca, non c'è nemmeno per noi.


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora non è felicità. La felicità è il sentimento più nobile che ci sia. Non si può provare felicità a spese della felicità mancata. La propria felicità si nutre dalla felicità di altri e se dall'altra parte manca, non c'è nemmeno per noi.



mi sa che sono troppo stanca e non riesco ad esprimere il mio pensiero, mò ci penso un pò


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e grazie.
> 
> Ho sorprendentemente dormito bene e mi sono svegliato discretamente sereno.
> Rispondendo a chi chiedeva.. Questa sua storia parallela è chiusa. Lei ha detto così, è chiusa da tempo. Parlandone l'arco temporale si sposta di qualche mese rispetto a quello che credevo, in pratica estate scorsa. Due incontri di cui diciamo uno solo completo (mi fa un po'schifo scrivere queste cose). Lei è entrata nel quarto mese.
> ...


Dille chiarto e tondo che adesso non la vuoi sposare e che se vi sposaste vorresti una firmetta davanti ad un notaio che in caso di divorzio l'addebito se lo prenderebbe lei nell'anno successivo, per via del tradimento. Se è abbastanza sicura di amarti accetterà tutto, se non lo è allora inzia a capire chi hai davanti.
Chi fa delle rinunce per noi merita la nostra fiducia, falle fare una rinucia forte e capirai davvero se è sincera o no.
Auguri ragazzo, sei più giovane di me ma più risuluto, ne uscirai fuori, almeno tu.


----------



## tradito77 (1 Aprile 2012)

Caro Trader,

da tradito ti sono molto vicino in questa storia.
La mia esperienza è molto diversa dalla tua, ma simile in alcuni meccanismi.
Mi permetto di dirti che hai tutto il diritto di sapere i dettagli dalla tua fidanzata, devi capire cosa l'ha portata a tradirti, fosse solo la classica "sbandata" come è capitato alla mia compagna. A distanza di qualche anno, io ho capito certe situazioni e le ho accettate. Ora siamo ancora insieme e stiamo bene.
Hai anche il diritto e il dovere di sapere la verità sulla bimba in arrivo, perchè influirà molto sul resto della tua vita.
Infine anch'io sono d'accordo con chi consiglia di sospendere il matrimonio. Una semplice convivenza per ora vi sarà utile a chiarirvi e comprendere se la vostra vita insieme avrà un futuro. Trovati una scusa del caxxo, chi vuol capire capirà e gli altri si inculino. Qua si sta parlando di UNA VITA insieme.
In questo momento, per il benessere tuo e della tua eventuale famiglia, devi essere egoista e devi pretendere chiarezza. Una volta che avrai/avrete messo tutte le carte su un tavolo, saprai decidere cosa è meglio per te, per voi e per tua figlia.

Ti faccio tanti auguri.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2012)

Caro Trader,

concordo con Eliade e con il Conte.
Aspetta.

Rimanda il matrimonio, se vuoi potete anche inventarvi qualche balla perchè parenti e amici e gente che non c'entra nulla non vi rompa le scatole.
Dopo la nascita fate test del DNA (è vero come dice Eliade che si può fare anche adesso, ma comporta un lieve aumento delle possibilità di aborto spontaneo, e se non avevate già programmato amniocentesi o villocentesi, lasciate perdere) e decidi.

Come si può decidere con lucidità non appena subito il colpo? Con decisioni da prendere così ravvicinate?
Blocca tutto. Immobile. Aspetta. Datti tempo.

In bocca al lupo...


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (2 Aprile 2012)

Trader ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e grazie.
> 
> Ho sorprendentemente dormito bene e mi sono svegliato discretamente sereno.
> Rispondendo a chi chiedeva.. Questa sua storia parallela è chiusa. Lei ha detto così, è chiusa da tempo. Parlandone l'arco temporale si sposta di qualche mese rispetto a quello che credevo, in pratica estate scorsa. Due incontri di cui diciamo uno solo completo (mi fa un po'schifo scrivere queste cose). Lei è entrata nel quarto mese.
> ...


ti riporto anche qua una risposta che forse non hai visto essendo che un moderatore ha creato una nuova discussione o forse avevo risposto ad un topic sbagliato, non so.



capisco il tuo discorso ma è profondamente sbagliato (secondo me)

perchè se tu decidi di continuare a stare con lei dovrai fidarti di  quello che dice, quindi a che pro controllare le date dei messaggi?

tanto se starete assieme quando la sera lei ti racconterà la sua giornata, tu dovrai crederle.

in poche parole o le dai fiducia e una seconda chance, o altrimenti lasciala subito.

riguardo ai dettagli pratici quando la bimba nascerà avrai un primo  elemento per verificare se sia tua ovvero il confronto dei gruppi  sanguigni.  come ben sai se la madre è gruppo 0 e tu sei gruppo B  ma la  bimba nasce ad esempio.. AB  purtroppo non è tua.

se il gruppo sanguigno non presenta sorprese lascierei perdere ulteriori verifiche.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2012)

E se la bimba nasce troppo simile al vicino di colore...ecco potresti avere qualche dubbietto!!!:carneval:
Oh, se nascesse uguale ad un carlino ecco che sarebbero problemi.


----------

